

Ask HN: Start Up or Sell Out? - rodyk

I'm currently working on my own startup and have been at it for a couple of months now. However, recently, I've been offered a place at another company.<p>The experience I could gain at that new company is probably loads more than I could ever get slogging away on my own. And of course, I'd get paid too, so that helps some in paying off the bills.<p>Then again, I've always wanted to make it on my own, and it feels a waste to abandon the project now that we've come so far.<p>So the question is: how many of you would take the job (or not) in this case, and why?
======
failquicker
"The experience I could gain at that new company is probably loads more than I
could ever get slogging away on my own."

It kind of seems like you've already made up your mind here. If you think that
you can get more value out of the job for the time being, don't feel bad about
taking it.

I see the big variable that you haven't talked about here is your commitment
level to this particular startup. Is it something that you love doing? Or is
it just something you are passing time with.

In my experience, I've built startups that I could have jumped ship on. With
others, that thought wouldn't have even entered my mind.

So I think the variables here are more than just should I take the job or not.
We don't know your situation well enough. My guess is you are already leaning
one way though.

~~~
rodyk
The idea I'm working on is definitely something that I want to do, and it's
something that I truly believe could be useful to some people, so it's not
something I could turn my back on at a moment's notice.

The other factor also is that I'd like to at least prove to myself that I'm
able to launch something of my own, which, honestly speaking, constitutes a
large part of the hesitation I'm facing.

I see benefits in both situations – self-validation vs opportunity, so I
wouldn't say I'm leaning one way or another particularly.

All the same, I think your comment has given me some perspective to think
about, thanks.

~~~
failquicker
Well, I'm glad to hear you say that. I actually read you as leaning the other
way. I'm glad I was wrong. So let me jump in on this side.

The question is not opportunity vs. self-validation, it's opportunity vs
opportunity. If you believe in what your doing, and you can keep chugging
along doing that, that's what I would do. Thank the company for the
opportunity but tell them you are committed to your startup, they will respect
that. And if they don't, you probably didn't want to work there anyway.

On the note of experience. At the job you are being offered, most likely you
would gain specific technical experience. But you get hordes of experience
from running a startup too. The startup experience tends to be on more of a
macro level and you will find it useful in many aspects of your life. Running
your own company will force you to put on lots of hats and give you a more
complete look at how things fit together on a grander scale.

Not saying that the job experience is not valuable. Just reminding you not to
forget about the experience you are already getting at your startup.

Self validation is cool too.

So what's this startup? =)

~~~
rodyk
I guess I forgot to mention that this job is with yet another startup. Though
true, I'd probably be looking at a much narrower scope than running my own
gig.

The team there is still small, but the guys at the helm have set up and sold
their own companies before and have pretty good contacts and networks from
what I hear (hence the opportunities for learning and gaining contacts). So
unfortunately, it's not as clear cut as startup-vs-corporate life.

As for my startup, no offence, but I probably won't discuss it here… though
hopefully we'll be able to announce something small soon =)

------
rodyk
Thanks for the comments so far guys. Appreciate it =)

Quick question: for those juggling a job and a startup on the side, how does
it go for you guys? I'm guessing any free time from work is spent on the
startup?

~~~
pierrefar
It's not easy. At all. It's like having 3 jobs: the day job, the startup, and
life. The usual life things like shopping for food, eating, even seeing a
friend all take time, and for time-keeping purposes, they are like a job.

Something will have to give. Unfortunately the temptation is to skimp on the
startup work. If you're really serious about doing this, you'll have to be
super vigilant and force yourself into using sacred time slots: when you're
supposed to be ralxing, you better be, and when you're churning code at 3am
for the startup, you better not be distracted and it better not affect your
day job.

------
michael_dorfman
If you can gain valuable experience and salary at the new job, and you've only
invested a few months in your startup, I'd say take the job, and work on the
startup in your spare time (with their written consent, of course.)

There's no need to abandon the project; plus, you can always abandon the job
in a year (after you've gained experience and paid off the bills.)

------
niccolop
How passionate are you about what you are doing? And would excited about doing
the job?

Without knowing much about the situation, I would stay stick at it...

------
NuNet
Hey

Your problem is common to many of us. Can you not do both together? After all,
when you get old, atleast you can say you tried at breaking out on your own,
ain't it?

NuNet

~~~
matthewphiong
I would be great if you can juggle both. Working on your startup during your
free time, i.e. weekends is quite common here.

